# Furry writing panel now available on BDB podcast



## osfer (Feb 20, 2008)

Further Confusion was a gay old time, and it was a pleasure to host four of the writing panels.

I was a teacher for a few years, and annually give some writing workshops for the local Nanowrimo community, this was my first time giving a panel. Considering that this was also my first furry con (how I managed to dodge them for a decade is beyond me) it was also my first time attending a panel.

It was a very rewarding experience. We at Bad Dog Books hadn't done a whole lot of advertising, so it was wonderful to find myself addressing a full house, with standing room only.

The first panel, on the topic of "The Fundamental Story", was recorded and is now available on the Bad Dog Books podcast. Go to www.baddogbooks.com and click on 'podcast' in the menu to download the file, or search for Bad Dog Books in iTunes!

(if your browser supports it, you can click here to open the podcast directly in iTunes)

Love,

Alex Vance
Editor-in-chief of Bad Dog Books


----------

